# [emerge] problema al instalar gnome 2.18 (solucionado)

## elsdello

Hola buenas a todos,

ayer puse a actualizar mi gentoo con el tipico comando de siempre:

emerge --update --deep world

vi muy contento que se actualizaba el gnome, pero al actualizar el paquete epiphany me da el siguiente error por pantalla y no encuentro ninguna forma de arreglarlo, si alguien me pudiera comentar como se puede arreglar estaria muy agredecido.

        && ( cmp -s xgen-stamp-ephy-type-builtins.h ephy-type-builtins.h || cp xgen-stamp-ephy-type-builtins.h ephy-type-builtins.h ) \

        && rm -f xgen-stamp-ephy-type-builtins.h \

        && echo timestamp > stamp-ephy-type-builtins.h

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool --prefix=ephy_activation --mode=glib-client ../data/epiphany-service.xml > xgen-stamp-ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h \

        && ( cmp -s xgen-stamp-ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h || cp xgen-stamp-ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h ) \

        && rm -f xgen-stamp-ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h \

        && echo timestamp > stamp-ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [stamp-ephy-dbus-client-bindings.h] Error 127

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.18.2/work/epiphany-2.18.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.18.2/work/epiphany-2.18.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: www-client/epiphany-2.18.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  epiphany-2.18.2.ebuild, line 84:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/epiphany-2.18.2/temp/build.log'.

Busque en el portage stamp y emergi el paquete que me salio, pero me dio el mismo error y lo volvi a desmerger.

Alguien sabe como solucionarlo?

Muchas Gracias de antemano

----------

## opotonil

Si no me equiboco a parte de gnome tambien se actualiza expat y por lo menos yo, que no utilizo gnome, tube que hacer un "revdep-rebuild" despues de actualizar el expat (creo que era este el culpable) o se me rompian varias compilaciones, despues pude continuar actualizando sin problemas.

No se si sera el caso pero por probar no pierdes nada.

Salu2.

----------

## Coghan

He acabado de actualizar a la gnome 2.18 después de hacer

```
emerge -upvDN world
```

Al compilar me ha dado infinidad de errores como el que comentas, he perdido multitud de librerías y la solución pasó por hacer:

```
revdep-rebuild -p

revdev-rebuild
```

Esto me detectaba que librerías fallaban y las corregía, pero, también daba errores en algunos paquetes al compilar, luego de ver las salidas del error las estudiaba un poco y recompilaba algún paquete en cuestión, luego repetir:

```
emerge -upvDN world
```

y vuelta comenzar con los errores, repetir el proceso hasta que todo queda actualizado completamente.

Ojo, también me había actualizado el kernel al 2.6.22-gentoo-r2, compilé este núcleo y seguí con el proceso.

----------

## Howlett

Esto lo comenté en hilo de Gnome 2.18:

Si os fijáis al emerger Expat, os sale un mensaje que dice que hay que hacer un revdep-rebuild de los paquetes que dependían de esta librería, así:

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

Espero que os sirva.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Estoy atravezando exactamente por la misma situación, pero no uso ni KDE ni Gnome. libexpat.so.0 está roto y a la par de alguna manera se me rompió también libgtk(no recuerdo el resto de la versión).

El problema es que tanto revdep-rebuild como emerge -avDu lo primero que tratan de hacer es instalar gtk 2.0, de la cual me falta la librería en cuestión y el dichoso paquete no se instala por que no ecuentra libexpat.

Redundancia cíclica que le dicen...

La unica solución que encontré fue hacer un enlace simbolico libexpat.so.1 > libexpat.so.0

Con eso ya me dejó instalar gtk, a continuación ya podré eliminar el enlace simbólico y hacer revdep-rebuild para reinstalar todo lo que dependa de libexpat (o al menos eso espero)

Dejo el mensaje por si le pasa a alguien mas.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

JotaCE escribió:

el problema no es el paquete control-center que marca un bloqueo sino [ebuild U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] que por su puesto es externo al proyecto gnome, y que, junto a XML-Parser me dio una cantidad de problemas importantes al intentar actualizar gnome. finalmente mejor recurrir a san stage4 para instalar un respaldo.

Todo eso me pasó a mi. Te comento lo que hice:

    * Para el bloqueo desinstalé el paquete control-center. No pasa nada porque luego te va a instalar el nuevo.

    * El XML-Parser también me dio muchos dolores de cabeza. Al final lo solucioné re-emergiendolo. Para probar si te va bien después de emergerlo prueba a emerger el paquete intltool, que es el que da problemas. Si compila el paquete es que puedes seguir adelante.

    * Con Expat también lo pase muy mal. Lo que hice fue guiarme por lo que te dice al final de emergerlo:

      Código:

      revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0

Espero que sirva de ayuda.

----------

## achaw

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> * Con Expat también lo pase muy mal. Lo que hice fue guiarme por lo que te dice al final de emergerlo:
> 
>       Código:
> 
>       revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0

 

A mi ni eso me ayudo, tuve q ponerme a crear enlaces de expat "a mano"...Como comenta el compañero Inodoro.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

a mi si me sirvio pero tube que compilar casi todo desde algunas librerias de X11 hasta openoffice

o volver al la version anterior de expat 1.95.7

----------

## elsdello

Hola a todos,

a mi ya me funciona, hice unos cuantos revdep-rebuild y aunque me dieron distintos errores los revdep-rebuild ya pude actualizar el gnome.

Mañana hacer un emerge --sync y a continuación:

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

a ver si consigo que todo quede perfecto.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Estoy atravezando exactamente por la misma situación, pero no uso ni KDE ni Gnome. libexpat.so.0 está roto y a la par de alguna manera se me rompió también libgtk(no recuerdo el resto de la versión).
> 
> El problema es que tanto revdep-rebuild como emerge -avDu lo primero que tratan de hacer es instalar gtk 2.0, de la cual me falta la librería en cuestión y el dichoso paquete no se instala por que no ecuentra libexpat.
> 
> Redundancia cíclica que le dicen...
> ...

 

Para gtk:

emerge fontconfig

emerge pango

emerge gtk+

Y emerge --resume --skipfirts (para no repetir gtk+)

----------

